# The old Dick appreciation thread



## Carl Kotte

I’ve refurbished a few old Dicks - one of them was later sold here on bst - and I’ve really enjoyed it. It was well worth the effort, in my opinion. The patinated (well, most times rusty) carbons were easily the most enjoyable but some Stainless ones were ok too. I often see old semi-destroyed carbon Dicks on eBay. I wouldn’t hesitate buying them were it not for shipping and (when outside the EU) VAT. If Anyone else feels as strongly for old Dicks as I do, and if someone is currently working on thinning, polishing and restoring them, please share here. Also, if you find Any interesting second hand specimens you won’t be buying yourself, please share here! All best fellow Dick enthusiasts!


----------



## BillHanna

I thought this was my chance at glory. Dang it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

BillHanna said:


> I thought this was my chance at glory. Dang it.


Are you a Dick man Bill?


----------



## BillHanna

I’ve been CALLED a dick, but the only dick I own is homegrown.


----------



## tostadas

Any particular types that you like more than others? I could really use an old boner to fill the hole in my collection.


----------



## F-Flash

I've always wanted to have Microfeinzug Dick! Maybe now is the time.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I like the tall asymmetric chefs. Feel great in hand, good heft.


----------



## Carl Kotte

F-Flash said:


> I've always wanted to have Microfeinzug Dick! Maybe now is the time.


Same here! Do you know if there’s a scandinavian retailer?


----------



## Carl Kotte

BillHanna said:


> I’ve been CALLED a dick, but the only dick I own is homegrown.


Time to start shopping.


----------



## F-Flash

Carl Kotte said:


> Same here! Do you know if there’s a scandinavian retailer?



Haven't found one from Skandinavia. 

Retailer Heucher: Dick Dickoron micro 30cm, oval, super-fine # 75003-30 

this or Amazon.de was cheapest I found.


----------



## Carl Kotte

F-Flash said:


> Haven't found one from Skandinavia.
> 
> Retailer Heucher: Dick Dickoron micro 30cm, oval, super-fine # 75003-30
> 
> this or Amazon.de was cheapest I found.


Cool! Thank you very much


----------



## valgard

This thread title is pure gold


----------



## Carl Kotte

@valgard and @ian - aren’t you suckers for Dick as I am?


----------



## banzai_burrito

If eBay links are ok. No affiliation with seller, just saw this as I was browsing for nogents









Vintage F. Dick made in Germany 10" Chefs Knife re-handled and sharpened | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage F. Dick made in Germany 10" Chefs Knife re-handled and sharpened at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> @valgard and @ian - aren’t you suckers for Dick as I am?



Ok, I’ll bite.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I don’t know the rules, @banzai_burrito but I’m very glad you shared the link to that fine refurbished Dick.  Thank you! That’s exactly what I’m talking about


----------



## Carl Kotte

tostadas said:


> Any particular types that you like more than others? I could really use an old boner to fill the hole in my collection.


I have a stainless little boner, no flex whatsoever. I’ll post a picture later. Nothing fancy or spectacular, but it’s cute.


----------



## F-Flash

Carl Kotte said:


> I have a stainless little boner, no flex whatsoever. I’ll post a picture later. Nothing fancy or spectacular, but it’s cute.


Does it have leather saya? Or nickname like Majin buu?


----------



## BillHanna

ian said:


> Ok, I’ll bite.


Kinky


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> I have a stainless little boner, no flex whatsoever. I’ll post a picture later. Nothing fancy or spectacular, but it’s cute.



Excellent. This thread is notably lacking in Dick pics. Put your camera where your mouth is.


----------



## M1k3

I've heard good things about the Dick Micro, but the Red Spirit Dick sounds good. Probably just end up with the Pocket Dick though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

F-Flash said:


> Does it have leather saya? Or nickname like Majin buu?


Of course not, don’t be silly!  It’s not that fancy!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> I've heard good things about the Dick Micro, but the Red Spirit Dick sounds good. Probably just end up with the Pocket Dick though.


Yeah, the ’red spirit’ name is cool. But I find the red handles to be real turn offs


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, the ’red spirit’ name is cool. But I find the red handles to be real turn offs


True, at least they aren't blue?


----------



## F-Flash

If you guys like dick steels, you should search for Lexington steele! Might sway you to another team all together.

Mods can remove if inappropriate


----------



## Jville

I have an old dick... It's kind of bent and needs to be straightened out.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Excellent. This thread is notably lacking in Dick pics. Put your camera where your mouth is.


Ok, I tried but it’s actually very hard to put a camera inside your mouth while taking good knife pictures. This was the best I could do. First solo:




And then as a couple, together with a european mate.


----------



## F-Flash

Carl Kotte said:


> Ok, I tried but it’s actually very hard to put a camera inside your mouth while taking good knife pictures. This was the best I could do. First solo:View attachment 89426
> 
> And then as a couple, together with a european mate.
> View attachment 89427


Are you gonna eat that bun later?


----------



## Carl Kotte

F-Flash said:


> If you guys like dick steels, you should search for Lexington steele! Might sway you to another team all together.
> 
> Mods can remove if inappropriate


Never heard of! I’ll definitely check them out


----------



## Carl Kotte

F-Flash said:


> Are you gonna eat that bun later?


Me?! No! Those are for the kids.


----------



## soigne_west

A big dick in your hand just feels right. I don't have one currently... but I'll be on the look out.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Jville said:


> I have an old dick... It's kind of bent and needs to be straightened out.


I’m very sad to hear that. Have you tried boiling it for 10 minutes and then put in a vice and bend with full force? Sometimes it seems to work.


----------



## F-Flash

soigne_west said:


> A big dick in your hand just feels right. I don't have one currently... but I'll be on the look out.


I usually prefer to dual wield. Once you get the technique right, it's amazing how fast you can get accurate results.


----------



## soigne_west

F-Flash said:


> I usually prefer to dual wield. Once you get the technique right, it's amazing how fast you can get accurate results.


 Are we talking like two hands on one dick? Or a dick in each hand??


----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> A big dick in your hand just feels right. I don't have one currently... but I'll be on the look out.


Wait, that didn’t look quite right... ah, I see, you missed the initial capital D. *Giggling*


----------



## Jville

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m very sad to hear that. Have you tried boiling it for 10 minutes and then put in a vice and bend with full force? Sometimes it seems to work.


I'm afraid I'm going to break break it.


----------



## F-Flash

soigne_west said:


> Are we talking like two hands on one dick? Or a dick in each hand??


One in each hand, you have to work two sides after all.


----------



## Jville

I like to use a hammer grip with my dick. It''s much more comfortable than a pinch grip.


----------



## F-Flash

Jville said:


> I like to use a hammer grip with my dick. It''s much more comfortable than a pinch grip.


Pinch grip only if you have Microfeinzug Dick


----------



## Noodle Soup

I have an old 10-inch carbon steel F. Dick chef knife a friend gave me for Christmas a few years ago. Sorry but I think its as good as most of the Japanese blade for its intended purpose.


----------



## BillHanna

Jville said:


> I like to use a hammer grip with my dick. It''s much more comfortable than a pinch grip.


No kink shaming, please. Different *strokes *for different folks.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Noodle Soup said:


> I have an old 10-inch carbon steel F. Dick chef knife a friend gave me for Christmas a few years ago. Sorry but I think its as good as most of the Japanese blade for its intended purpose.


That’s what I’m talking about. They’re truly great knives.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hmm, this got out of hand pretty quickly.


----------



## valgard

Carl Kotte said:


> @valgard and @ian - aren’t you suckers for Dick as I am?


Errrrr, NO!


----------



## Noodle Soup

I think I've asked it before but does anyone know when F. Dick quit making plain carbon steel knives? I became one of their dealers in about 1981 and there were none in the catalog at that time.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Noodle Soup said:


> I think I've asked it before but does anyone know when F. Dick quit making plain carbon steel knives? I became one of their dealers in about 1981 and there were none in the catalog at that time.


No idea, but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Carl Kotte

valgard said:


> Errrrr, NO!


Don’t be prejudiced! Is it because they’re German? I understand it’s not everyone’s cup of tea, but they’re definitely worth a try.


----------



## M1k3

valgard said:


> Errrrr, NO!


Not a fan of German Dick? Not even the Dick Micro? Dick Titan? Dick Hygienic?


Noodle Soup said:


> I think I've asked it before but does anyone know when F. Dick quit making plain carbon steel knives? I became one of their dealers in about 1981 and there were none in the catalog at that time.


I think the Dick 1922 comes in carbon, I think.


----------



## Benuser

F-Flash said:


> Haven't found one from Skandinavia.
> 
> Retailer Heucher: Dick Dickoron micro 30cm, oval, super-fine # 75003-30
> 
> this or Amazon.de was cheapest I found.


Heuchler are very serious guys.
Not sure whether the Dickoron Micro is worth the money in a home setting, though. It's by far the best steeling rod I've ever tried, does not abrade at all. But with the next sharpening round, you will have to remove a substantial amount of fatigued steel.
In a home setting there is no inconvenience in maintaining with a few edge leading strokes on a dry fine stone, as if you were deburring.


----------



## panda

all the Richard's here please stand up


----------



## juice

ian said:


> Excellent. This thread is notably lacking in Dick pics.


If only Anthony Weiner or Brett Favre were knife knuts instead of knaves...


----------



## lemeneid

I love my Dick!
Sometimes I let my girlfriend use it too!


----------



## juice

F. Dicks, I say.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Someone in the US please buy this carbon Monster Dick! Monster 14.5" Blade F Dick Carbon Knife Vintage | eBay


----------



## Noodle Soup

nice looking knife but that is a little too massive for me. I tend to top out at 10-inches in a chef knife


----------



## parbaked

This thread needs Dick pics...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Noodle Soup said:


> nice looking knife but that is a little too massive for me. I tend to top out at 10-inches in a chef knife


I can understand that, but still!


----------



## IsoJ

I would need to cut down a one birchtree from the yard to make a bigger board for that dick


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Someone in the US please buy this carbon Monster Dick! Monster 14.5" Blade F Dick Carbon Knife Vintage | eBay


That just about needs a handle at each end...


----------



## Jville

parbaked said:


> This thread needs Dick pics...


PM sent


----------



## McMan

C'mon, let's get this thread back on the rails. There is too much discussion of Ds and not enough discussion of _Old_ Ds.


----------



## parbaked

Jville said:


> PM sent


That's funny!!


----------



## juice

McMan said:


> There is too much discussion of Ds and not enough discussion of _Old_ Ds.


I used a monochrome image to stay within the purview of the title


----------



## Benuser

M1k3 said:


> Not a fan of German Dick? Not even the Dick Micro? Dick Titan? Dick Hygienic?
> 
> I think the Dick 1922 comes in carbon, I think.


No confusion here with the Robert Herder 1922?


----------



## Carl Kotte

I’m very serious about the Monster Dick! Someone should buy it.
If nothing else, bear in mind that it’s my birthday next month, and I’ll turn 35 and I’ll feel super sad and pathetic and in need of a knife and and and... (I’ve spent too much time with my toddlers).


----------



## M1k3

Benuser said:


> No confusion here with the Robert Herder 1922?


No, none at all*  


*You're right.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s uncanningly silent in here. You could hear a herder parer drop on a hinoki board. No worries, I’ve found something for you:VTG Antique F Dick 13" Lamb Lobster Hog Splitter Meat Cleaver Carbon Steel Knife | eBay


----------



## Carl Kotte

I wonder what animal a lamb lobster hog is...


----------



## BillHanna

Is it like a Turducken?


----------



## Lars

..that can only be sliced with a $300 knife..?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I wonder what animal a lamb lobster hog is...


Surfis Turfis?


----------



## Carl Kotte

That taper though!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Holy hot rods, Here’s another lovely old Dick. VTG Carbon Steel F Dick Germany Nogent Sabatier Style Chef Butcher Knife REPAIR | eBay It seems as if it doesn’t even have a finger guard. Buy now and enjoy eternal happiness!


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Holy hot rods, Here’s another lovely old Dick. VTG Carbon Steel F Dick Germany Nogent Sabatier Style Chef Butcher Knife REPAIR | eBay It seems as if it doesn’t even have a finger guard. Buy now and enjoy eternal happiness!


Good luck! Paying $150 + shipping + VAT + import tax + handling costs and get one of the most miserable project knives I've ever seen with a most uncertain outcome.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I will not do it, but someone should!


----------



## Carl Kotte

F Dick Beautiful 11 3/8" Blade Carbon Vintage | eBay


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> I will not do it, but someone should!


If I were in the US and got a slightly better deal I would totally go for it


----------



## Noodle Soup

Carl Kotte said:


> F Dick Beautiful 11 3/8" Blade Carbon Vintage | eBay


Nice knife. If someone thought they were going to get a sleeper on that its not going to happen any more.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Still haven’t jumped on the Dick train, it’s not too late. ANTIQUE F. DICK NO 84 BUTCHERS 8” CARBON STEEL MEAT CLEAVER GERMAN KNIFE SCHLIFF | eBay


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Carl Kotte said:


> Same here! Do you know if there’s a scandinavian retailer?



I am not sure if they ship outside Denmark. But I have bought the micro on this Danish webshop.






Error 503: Service Unavailable - PMshop







pmshop.dk


----------



## Benuser

HappyamateurDK said:


> I am not sure if they ship outside Denmark. But I have bought the micro on this Danish webshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error 503: Service Unavailable - PMshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pmshop.dk


By the way, you had a local retailer for K-Sabs. Who was it?


----------



## Carl Kotte

HappyamateurDK said:


> I am not sure if they ship outside Denmark. But I have bought the micro on this Danish webshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error 503: Service Unavailable - PMshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pmshop.dk


Good to know! Thank you so much! I currently have one on loan from a very generous KKF member. But, I might have to buy one eventually


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Benuser said:


> By the way, you had a local retailer for K-Sabs. Who was it?



Foodgear.dk

They have a nice little store you can visit too if your ever come to Copenhagen









K Sabatier


Sabatier er gennem tiden blevet et navn, der står for nogle meget ikoniske knive, som er særdeles velkendte her i Europa. Sabatier er dog ikke bare Sabatier - det er lidt den samme historie som med Laguiole. Der er mange producenter, som producerer ganske forskellige knive, der ikke bærer mange...



foodgear.dk


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Carl Kotte said:


> Good to know! Thank you so much! I currently have one on loan from a very generous KKF member. But, I might have to buy one eventually



Your welcome. Glad I can help!.. it is a really really nice honing steel.


----------



## Carl Kotte

HappyamateurDK said:


> Your welcome. Glad I can help!.. it is a really really nice honing steel.


It really is


----------



## McMan

a double...


----------



## Carl Kotte

McMan said:


> a double...
> View attachment 93843


Ah, the rock chopper’s friend!


----------



## McMan

Carl Kotte said:


> Ah, the rock chopper’s friend!


I wonder why this has two edges? The only thing I can think of is that when one goes dull, just flip.


----------



## Benuser

HappyamateurDK said:


> Foodgear.dk
> 
> They have a nice little store you can visit too if your ever come to Copenhagen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K Sabatier
> 
> 
> Sabatier er gennem tiden blevet et navn, der står for nogle meget ikoniske knive, som er særdeles velkendte her i Europa. Sabatier er dog ikke bare Sabatier - det er lidt den samme historie som med Laguiole. Der er mange producenter, som producerer ganske forskellige knive, der ikke bærer mange...
> 
> 
> 
> foodgear.dk


Thanks!


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Benuser said:


> Thanks!



Glad I can help


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Carl Kotte said:


> It really is



They make some pretty nice knives too. Good 
sturdy German knives that can take hard use. 

witch knives are you using the Micro on?


----------



## Carl Kotte

McMan said:


> I wonder why this has two edges? The only thing I can think of is that when one goes dull, just flip.


Perhaps it facilitates multitasking. Produce with one edge, simultaneous (and somewhat imprecise) plastic surgery with the other?


----------



## Carl Kotte

HappyamateurDK said:


> They make some pretty nice knives too. Good
> sturdy German knives that can take hard use.
> 
> witch knives are you using the Micro on?


A little bit on everything right now. Trying to get the feel for it


----------



## HappyamateurDK

Carl Kotte said:


> A little bit on everything right now. Trying to get the feel for it



I use it for my soft German knives. And on a Windmühlenmesser 1922 carbon chef knife that should be 60 HRC. With great result on all of them. The micro is a great mix of effective honing and being gentle on the edge


----------



## Carl Kotte

McMan said:


> a double...
> View attachment 93843


Looking at this again I realize that what confuses me most is that they didn’t go full circle. Imagine having a continous 750 mm edge. It could do extra work as a pizza cutter.

...
I think I have to send an e-mail to Dick now. Their design is wrong.


----------



## M1k3

McMan said:


> a double...
> View attachment 93843


For the ripped Executioner in your life.


----------



## McMan

Carl Kotte said:


> Looking at this again I realize that what confuses me most is that they didn’t go full circle. Imagine having a continous 750 mm edge. It could do extra work as a pizza cutter.
> 
> ...
> I think I have to send an e-mail to Dick now. Their design is wrong.


Yes, the double D can tricky.

Seriously, I do wonder why this thing is designed like that.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Come on guys, it’s not too late to be great!








Monster F Dick 12 3/4" Carbon Blade-Vintage-Wide-Heavy | eBay


Very Nice Blade Taper from 1/2" thickness at the Hilt to tip if knife, This is how all knives should be made. -About 12 3/4" Carbon Steel Blade with about 2 7/8" wide at the Hilt with about 1/2" wide (thickness) at the Hilt.



www.ebay.com


----------



## M1k3

Original F. Dick Larding & Lacing Needles 3 Piece Needle Set + Container 1990's | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original F. Dick Larding & Lacing Needles 3 Piece Needle Set + Container 1990's at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Original F. Dick Larding & Lacing Needles 3 Piece Needle Set + Container 1990's | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original F. Dick Larding & Lacing Needles 3 Piece Needle Set + Container 1990's at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


For meat surgery?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> For meat surgery?


F. Dick needle


----------



## brotondo

Carl Kotte said:


> Come on guys, it’s not too late to be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster F Dick 12 3/4" Carbon Blade-Vintage-Wide-Heavy | eBay
> 
> 
> Very Nice Blade Taper from 1/2" thickness at the Hilt to tip if knife, This is how all knives should be made. -About 12 3/4" Carbon Steel Blade with about 2 7/8" wide at the Hilt with about 1/2" wide (thickness) at the Hilt.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Does it come with a magnum saya for that monster dick?


----------



## slickmamba

my favorite Dick is my stiff boner. I used to have a flexible one, but I prefer a stiffy.


----------



## Carl Kotte

brotondo said:


> Does it come with a magnum saya for that monster dick?


I don’t know. Ask the seller! Or better, buy the knife!


----------



## brotondo

Carl Kotte said:


> I don’t know. Ask the seller! Or better, buy the knife!


Oh jeez, I don't know if I could handle such a large dick. Might be uncomfortable at first, but hopefully I'd get used to it.


----------



## slickmamba

brotondo said:


> Oh jeez, I don't know if I could handle such a large dick. Might be uncomfortable at first, but hopefully I'd get used to it.


You'd be surprised. I have a set of incremental Dicks that help me work up my ability to handle larger Dicks. Let me know if you want me to clean them up and send some over


----------



## brotondo

Noodle Soup said:


> I have an old 10-inch carbon steel F. Dick chef knife a friend gave me for Christmas a few years ago. Sorry but I think its as good as most of the Japanese blade for its intended purpose.


I wish my friends would be so kind to give me their old Dick for Christmas


----------



## Carl Kotte

brotondo said:


> Oh jeez, I don't know if I could handle such a large dick. Might be uncomfortable at first, but hopefully I'd get used to it.


I think you’ll be surprised! Go for it!


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> I think you’ll be surprised! Go for it!


If you're a pinch gripper it goes very fast. You will move your grip forward without even being aware of it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Another chance to gain eternal happiness 








Vintage F. Dick Chefs Knife Germany OLD Markings High Carbon Steel 15 3/8” | eBay


<p>Vintage F. Dick Chefs Knife Germany OLD Markings High Carbon Steel. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><p>15 5/8 total length </p><p>10 1/2” Blade </p><p>Vintage F. Dick Chefs Knife Germany OLD Markings High Carbon Steel. Condition is Used carbon steel blade Blade has...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Another chance to gain eternal happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage F. Dick Chefs Knife Germany OLD Markings High Carbon Steel 15 3/8” | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage F. Dick Chefs Knife Germany OLD Markings High Carbon Steel. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><p>15 5/8 total length </p><p>10 1/2” Blade </p><p>Vintage F. Dick Chefs Knife Germany OLD Markings High Carbon Steel. Condition is Used carbon steel blade Blade has...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Very nice one!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> Very nice one!


Yes I agree. It looks wonderful. Wrong continent for me (well, us!) but not for our American friends.


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Yes I agree. It looks wonderful. Wrong continent for me (well, us!) but not for our American friends.


Exactly. We have to deal with shipping costs, VAT, import tax, handling costs...


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s finally arrived. Since no one else has shared any F Dick projects here, I’m taking one for the team.
I found this BNIB F Dick (without a box) in Germany. It’s a perfect knife in pristine condition. It has a workhorse grind with an impressive taper. Custom handle in unidentifiable wood draped in mummified bandaid.
280x58
662 grams.
It needs to be touched up. Taking it to my suita later today.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s currently lefty too!


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> It’s currently lefty too!


How that?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> How that?


It’s very slightly lefty biased in grind and edge. That could be a total accident - something due to bad treatment - too.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> It’s currently correct-handed, too!


FTFY


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> It’s very slightly lefty biased in grind and edge. That could be a total accident - something due to bad treatment - too.


Edge off-centered to the right? That's the safest criterion. Never seen a specific left-handed European knife so far. 
Otherwise, the convexity of the right face is with most European blades spread over the entire width and not always very obvious, while on the left face it's very pronounced on the last 1.5cm.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Americans, join the club for the price of half a TF:








HUGE Vintage F. DICK Germany Extra-WIDE Carbon Steel Chef Knife - RAZOR SHARP | eBay


It bears a whopping 13.25" blade (19" overall) that is extra wide (2.75" at base of blade) but despite its size, is perfectly balanced and holding it in your hand feels more like an extension of your arm and less like an object you're simply holding.



www.ebay.com


----------



## IsoJ

Razorsharp and the seller says that there isnt anything that this knife cant do. I would like to see a video from the seller peeling some carlic cloves in hand .


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Americans, join the club for the price of half a TF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE Vintage F. DICK Germany Extra-WIDE Carbon Steel Chef Knife - RAZOR SHARP | eBay
> 
> 
> It bears a whopping 13.25" blade (19" overall) that is extra wide (2.75" at base of blade) but despite its size, is perfectly balanced and holding it in your hand feels more like an extension of your arm and less like an object you're simply holding.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That much for a non-mummified handle? Pass.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dear Dick friends, you’re not forgotten. Work is slow, but thick.


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Dear Dick friends, you’re not forgotten. Work is slow, but thick.View attachment 99737


In this case I believe I should ask how much of the weight you've been able to retrieve, before asking about thickness behind the edge, isn't it?
Anyway, the profile looks promising.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> In this case I believe I should ask how much of the weight you've been able to retrieve, before asking about thickness behind the edge, isn't it?
> Anyway, the profile looks promising.


It was 572 grams or so when I began. It’s now closer to 550 grams.


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> It was 572 grams or so when I began. It’s now closer to 550 grams.


By hand? Sandpaper?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> By hand? Sandpaper?


All by whetstone


----------



## DrEriksson

Carl Kotte said:


> All by whetstone



The cost of the knife will triple due to whetstone wear.


----------



## brotondo

I'm glad you didn't neglect your stones while playing with your Dick for so long


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> All by whetstone


My old worn hands wouldn't like it. Horror. 
Which stone do you use for it?


----------



## Carl Kotte

DrEriksson said:


> The cost of the knife will triple due to whetstone wear.


Assert only what you know, Dr!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> My old worn hands wouldn't like it. Horror.
> Which stone do you use for it?


Yeah, it’s tough on the hands, that’s for sure. 
Shapton m24 120. It holds up great. Doesn’t wear or dish very much.



This is the third or fourth big project we’ve been through together.


----------



## DrEriksson

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, it’s tough on the hands, that’s for sure.
> Shapton m24 120. It holds up great. Doesn’t wear or dish very much.
> This is the third or fourth big project we’ve been through together.



In light of some new evidence I'd like to retract my previous statement. =)


----------



## Benuser

DrEriksson said:


> In light of some new evidence I'd like to retract my previous statement. =)


Very wise.


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, it’s tough on the hands, that’s for sure.
> Shapton m24 120. It holds up great. Doesn’t wear or dish very much.View attachment 99834
> 
> This is the third or fourth big project we’ve been through together.


Thanks! How do you flatten it? I'm a bit reluctant to use my Atoma 140 with it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> Thanks! How do you flatten it? I'm a bit reluctant to use my Atoma 140 with it.


I agree about the atoma. I’ve heard that using an atoma on these coarse stones shorten its life significantly so I’ve avoided using the atoma. But I just recently found out that this little thingy (I don’t know the word) works pretty well. Just place it on a flat surface and rub the rock until flat.


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> I agree about the atoma. I’ve heard that using an atoma on these coarse stones shorten its life significantly so I’ve avoided using the atoma. But I just recently found out that this little thingy (I don’t know the word) works pretty well. Just place it on a flat surface and rub the rock until flat. View attachment 99835


Can't find the word either, but the photo makes it perfectly clear. Thanks, Carl!


----------



## Benuser

Drywall screen for flattening


Does anyone here actually use drywall screen for flattening? I guess I don't mind using my atoma for flattening, but I'm trying out a lot new stones lately and was reading up on screen being an effective (and cheap!) method for flattening stones. Can I buy the precut sheets from home depot and...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Eloh

this one gets redone right now


----------



## Carl Kotte

Eloh said:


> this one gets redone right now
> View attachment 108673
> View attachment 108669


Holy banana, that’s a nice one!!!


----------



## DrEriksson

Eloh said:


> this one gets redone right now



Nice taper. How about a choil shot for us dirty bastards?


----------



## Eloh

there is the bolster, so nothing to see really in terms of grind  im thinking really hard right now if im going to partially remove the bolster or not and in what way.
its also not at my home yet, but i can provide more pics when it arrives here


----------



## DrEriksson

Eloh said:


> there is the bolster, so nothing to see really in terms of grind  im thinking really hard right now if im going to partially remove the bolster or not and in what way.
> its also not at my home yet, but i can provide more pics when it arrives here



I don't discriminate for the knife having thick hips. ;-D


----------



## Benuser

Eloh said:


> this one gets redone right now
> View attachment 108673
> View attachment 108669


Splendid classic French profile.


----------



## Eloh

hehe, i guess that's the nomenclature, but it's also a little ironic since it was also the standard german chef knife profile at the time. Also does someone have good sources for information /pictures of old eurpean chef knives, info is very scarce it seems. But maybe there are sources im not awre of.


----------



## DavidPF

Eloh said:


> good sources for information


What types of information are you interested in? (I have nothing, I just know that "information" is a hard question unless you say something about what you want.)


----------



## Eloh

Ideally a catalogue of vintage chef knives from different countries/manufacturers in original condition with pictures and corresponding manufacturing dates


----------



## DavidPF

Eloh said:


> Ideally a catalogue of vintage chef knives from different countries/manufacturers in original condition with pictures and corresponding manufacturing dates


There are lots of old catalogues (I didn't see any knife ones right now) being sold on eBay - presumably if you watch for the right search terms (probably including Katalog if you want to catch more German ones, for example), _something_ will pop up. (Whether what pops up is what you want, is a different story.)

It may be that what I did see more of - catalogues of various hardware and machinery parts - got saved more often and are therefore more easily available.

You're more likely to find a separate catalogue for each manufacturer of course, since they are essentially advertising, not essentially reference material.


----------



## Benuser

Eloh said:


> hehe, i guess that's the nomenclature, but it's also a little ironic since it was also the standard german chef knife profile at the time.


It was the standard chef's knife's profile everywhere, but the French makers sticked with it much longer.


----------



## panda

Carl Kotte said:


> Holy banana, that’s a nice one!!!


thats what sea said


----------



## brotondo

I don't care if it's German or French in shape, as long as it's a big Dick I'm pleased.


----------



## Carl Kotte

brotondo said:


> I don't care if it's German or French in shape, as long as it's a big Dick I'm pleased.


Speaking like a true omnivore!


----------



## Carl Kotte

it’s so beautiful.  and good!


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> it’s so beautiful.  and good!
> View attachment 118617
> View attachment 118618
> View attachment 118619


Now that is a DICK


----------



## Dhoff

Carl Kotte said:


> it’s so beautiful.  and good!
> View attachment 118617
> View attachment 118618
> View attachment 118619




This is a kitchen knife forum, no axe choilshots please


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dhoff said:


> This is a kitchen knife forum, no axe choilshots please


You’d be surprised by How well it cuts.


----------



## Benuser

Carl Kotte said:


> You’d be surprised by How well it cuts.


Absolutely not. A choil shot doesn't make much sense with that generation of knives. Even when you remove the fingerguard, the corresponding thickness remains. It has its purpose, as the chef's knife was meant to offer all in one: a yo-deba kind of front section, a crazy thin tip, and a pronounced distal taper in between.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Benuser said:


> Absolutely not. A choil shot doesn't make much sense with that generation of knives. Even when you remove the fingerguard, the corresponding thickness remains. It has its purpose, as the chef's knife was meant to offer all in one: a yo-deba kind of front section, a crazy thin tip, and a pronounced distal taper in between.


Well, I didn’t mean that you’d be surprised of course!  You know what these knives are capable of.


----------



## Eloh

Awesome. 

Here is the choil shot from mine with removed "Kropf" 




You know where the sanjo knife makers got their inspiration from. While the sakai makers seem to just transform the traditional Japanese knives to western profiles/double bevel grinds etc...
Just my interpretation


----------



## Carl Kotte

Eloh said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Here is the choil shot from mine with removed "Kropf" View attachment 118648


yummy!!!!


----------



## chiffonodd

Carl Kotte said:


> yummy!!!!



That big dick is not straight


----------



## Carl Kotte

chiffonodd said:


> That big dick is not straight


Oh, Yeah, it is!


----------



## chiffonodd

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh, Yeah, it is!



You should raise the price to $500


----------



## Carl Kotte

chiffonodd said:


> You should raise the price to $500


I don’t do that anymore. I’ve learned my lesson.


----------



## Dhoff

Carl Kotte said:


> You’d be surprised by How well it cuts.




It was only a poor attempt at a joke my fuzzy wooly lion friend 

in fact I envy you having this large dick with a pronounced distal taper


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dhoff said:


> It was only a poor attempt at a joke my fuzzy wooly lion friend
> 
> in fact I envy you having this large dick with a pronounced distal taper


It wasn’t funny


----------



## Eloh

Would like some more and clearer pics from your dick @ Carl


----------



## Carl Kotte

Eloh said:


> Would like some more and clearer pics from your dick @ Carl


In a few days. It’s a little shy.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ve learned my lesson.


Not well. $1500 would have seen it gone instantly.


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## Carl Kotte

Eloh said:


> Would like some more and clearer pics from your dick @ Carl


Hope you like them!


----------



## Benuser

Eloh said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Here is the choil shot from mine with removed "Kropf" View attachment 118648


Would like to see a profile picture. Frankly speaking, I'm reluctant to fully remove the fingerguard or 'Kropf' with vintages. Had once a discussion about it concerning a Herder 1922. I found it really a disfigurement of the Art Déco style. With some Sabs, especially full tang ones, I've seen happier results.


----------



## Eloh

Much better @Carl Kotte thanks

Agreed, the problem was the bolster was already ground too much from one side to restore it authentically, so I decided to remove it completely on this one and see how it turns out. I will post pics when it's completed.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Eloh said:


> Agreed, the problem was the bolster was already ground too much from one side to restore it authentically, so I decided to remove it completely on this one and see how it turns out.


Looks gooooooood


----------



## IsoJ

Finally got to make a handle for Dicktato. It was my first western style handle and the corby bolts installation wasn't a huge success but otherwise I am pretty happy how it turned out. Bogoak with leather spacers and finished with 240grit and two light layers with tru-oil to give it a good grip. 

It is a true kitchen beast which I really enjoy using and from the day one, it has stayed in my weekly rotation(the tang is so big, it worked good without the handle too). No sticking problems, tip works really good given the heft of the blade and the products splits just by seeing it. It feels so much lighter in hand while still beeing some blade heavy(my cleaver at 430gr feels much heavier in use). The steel feels around 61-62hrc, enjoyable to sharpen and the retention is better than I expected. After some protein the patina builds up slowly and no rust or reactivity issues at all.

I am grateful to @Carl Kotte for donating it to me. This one is here to stay and can only be pried off from my deadcold hands.


----------



## Knivperson

Chinese dick:

RARE Vintage F. Dick Germany Chef's Chinese-style Veggie Cleaver Knife - SHARP | eBay 

Never seen a chinese dick before, but it seems kinda exotic and intriguing. Too bad it's stainless. Says vintage though?


----------



## Knivperson

For those not familiar with chinese dicks:

Description says that the chinese dick is _"superior to the overly-hardened stuff used today"_, but still _"ROCK solid"_. When you hold it _"you can feel the center of gravity in your hand"_ and if you _"thump it with your finger"_ it _"RINGS like a bell"_, which is impressive, but maybe out of the ordinary?

Concerning size it's _"very versatile"_ and _"not too large, not too small"_ and can be used for _"any number of chores"_. It's described as _"perfectly balanced in heft and in length"_ and as having a _"marvelous taper"_, which supposedly makes for ease and pleasure of use.

Concludingly the descriptions states that if you never tried a chinese dick, then you are _"truly missing something great"_ and that _"you'll find yourself returning to it again and again"_.

Anybody who can verify that description?


----------



## Benuser

Knivperson said:


> Chinese dick:
> 
> RARE Vintage F. Dick Germany Chef's Chinese-style Veggie Cleaver Knife - SHARP | eBay
> 
> Never seen a chinese dick before, but it seems kinda exotic and intriguing. Too bad it's stainless. Says vintage though?


Again, in the description Ralph's story about pre-eighties steel being better than modern steel, as the latter is according to Ralph 'recycled', containing all kind of 'impurities', being imported from notoriously obscure countries like Pakistan and China. It doesn't make sense, as the costs of the ore is marginal when speaking about knives. Could be different in civil or naval construction works. He made a fortune with that story.
Now he wants us to believe Krupp's 4116 or even less charged alloys from the seventies are different from later ones. It all comes from the same Swedish ore, though.
For the same money it isn't that hard to get a Japanese made Chinese cleaver. In carbon steel, of course. JCK home brand, or the Suien VC are very affordable. JCK is still very creative in avoiding duties at the entry in the Union.
Involved duties are at least your local VAT, import tax when it comes from the USA, and handling costs. Have a look at JCK's cleavers:
Search Results


----------



## Knivperson

Benuser said:


> Again, in the description Ralph's story about pre-eighties steel being better than modern steel, as the latter is according to Ralph 'recycled', containing all kind of 'impurities', being imported from notoriously obscure countries like Pakistan and China. It doesn't make sense, as the costs of the ore is marginal when speaking about knives. Could be different in civil or naval construction works. He made a fortune with that story.
> Now he wants us to believe Krupp's 4116 or even less charged alloys from the seventies are different from later ones. It all comes from the same Swedish ore, though.
> For the same money it isn't that hard to get a Japanese made Chinese cleaver. In carbon steel, of course. JCK home brand, or the Suien VC are very affordable. JCK is still very creative in avoiding duties at the entry in the Union.
> Involved duties are at least your local VAT, import tax when it comes from the USA, and handling costs. Have a look at JCK's cleavers:
> Search Results


They look nice, thanks.


----------



## Benuser

Knivperson said:


> They look nice, thanks.


Have fun!


----------



## Grayswandir

This is just too easy for a good joke, I guess I'm gonna leave it alone.


----------



## Knivperson

Grayswandir said:


> This is just too easy for a good joke, I guess I'm gonna leave it alone.


Me too. But old Dicks are way too often left alone, imo...  Even old Dicks need to be grabbed sometimes, even just to remember their younger years.


----------



## Eloh

...















... Old Dick with some even older bog Oak and newly modified bolster and fresh grind


----------



## Noodle Soup

Eloh said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Old Dick with some even older bog Oak and newly modified bolster and fresh grind


Wow, that is nice!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Eloh said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Old Dick with some even older bog Oak and newly modified bolster and fresh grind


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Ericfg

Eloh said:


> ... Old F.Dick with some even older bog Oak and newly modified bolster and fresh grind


What did that look like originally?


----------



## SirCutAlot

@Eloh OMG what a beauty!

SirCutALot


----------



## Eloh

Ericfg said:


> What did that look like originally?


Sorry for the late reply, it looked like a normal vintage dick. The profile didnt get changed a lot, it lost a little bit of height and the bolster...

Here's a picture after use


----------



## Benuser

Not much normal in the sense of common, here!


----------



## Dhoff

It really is freaking beautiful. Your dick picture wins the thread for sure.


----------



## James_L

I got a well-used Dick for boning. It has a bent tip but works just fine.


----------



## Grayswandir

James_L said:


> I got a well-used Dick for boning. It has a bent tip but works just fine.


I use my dick for boning too!


----------



## Knivperson

Grayswandir said:


> I use my dick for boning too!


Does it have a bent tip too? Is it well used?


----------



## Grayswandir

Knivperson said:


> Does it have a bent tip too? Is it well used?


It's seen better days, that's for sure, but yes, it's a survivor of many campaigns.


----------



## Rotivator

Here's my old Dick. I also have a bolsterless stainless one my mom gave me when I got my first place.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Rotivator said:


> Here's my old Dick. I also have a bolsterless stainless one my mom gave me when I got my first place. View attachment 179104


Your old dick is mighty.


----------

